# If you think moths are the ugly brown things that eat clothes...



## photo28 (Aug 10, 2008)

Think again!
I just thought I would share some pictures of moths that I raised. 

Citheronia Regalis, Male





Actias Luna, male (as seen on the "Lunesta" commercials)




Automeris Io, male(yellow) and Female (brown)








Hope you like these! 
C&C appreciated


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

I do indeed like them! They are all beautiful. I especially like the Luna and male Io. 

What do you do once you raise them? Do you supply cocoons to butterfly conservatories or something?


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you sure they are all moths? I'm pretty sure I saw the second one making a cameo appearance in Men in Black... 

Beautiful shots, man


----------



## jv17 (Aug 10, 2008)

great shots I'm impressed and you captured the right animal though..


----------



## photo28 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you! 
If I have extra cocoons or eggs I do have a website to order them from but if I dont have any extras I just keep them, take pictures, or let them go. The Lunas and Io's are cool, both brightly colored! The Regalis are the biggest. I have an A. Io caterpillar now, they sting!
Thank you all!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have a shot of the stinging Io caterpillar?


----------



## photo28 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm trying to get one but the film pictures arent coming out so good and I don't have my Digtal camera right now. Heres a shot I pulled off google just to show you what it looks like. I'll try to get a picture soon.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, I love moths. There are some crazy kinds out there. I caught my first luna the other day. He was gorgeous. Let me know about your moth website! I may be interested in some cocoons.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool, did you catch it at a light trap? I don't have any cocoons now, sorry, I'll let you know when I might though, maybe soon.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

He was flying down the street from me and I just barely saw him. Sadly, he was dying and he landed in the middle of the road and I ran up to check him out.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Actias Luna, male (of course male) is ver elegant!!


----------



## MissMia (Aug 14, 2008)

Very cool pics. Why do I keep thinking of _Silence of the Lambs_?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Very cool pics. Why do I keep thinking of _Silence of the Lambs_?



'cause you are spoiled!


----------

